# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Стать ветром

## Dan7e

Стань ветром 
Моим ветром
Унеси меня 
Из огня пожара
Огня 
Кошмара 
Где даже 
Мысли 
Оплавились по краям

Унеси меня с ветром своим
Неси к рассветам
Неси в вечерний зной
Домой домой домой

Но дом мой только там где ты
Расправишь ветреные крылья
Горят дороги и мосты 
Всей прошлой жизни
А мне б напиться тишиной 

Чтоб только ветер за спиной
Чтоб только ветер за спиной
Ветер стань ветром 
Моим ветром
Унеси меня из огня

Но ветер лишь разжёг огонь
И всё горит ещё сильней
И я с тобой сгорю быстрее 
Быстрее ветра ветер мой

И буду счастлив тишиной 
И тем что ничего дороже
Того чтоб стать с тобою тоже
Того чтоб быть с тобою тоже 
Частицей ветра

Ветер мой

----------

